# %*$&#@! Squirrels!



## kherrmann3 (Oct 27, 2008)

I hate my squirrels! 

:tantrum:

I used to love them! I feed them and even have named them all! They are just really ticking me off!!!!!

:rant:

OK, here's the story. I have lived in my apartment for a year now. I moved into this apartment with my boyfriend and roommate last October. Some of the first things I bought when I had "a place of my own" were bird-feeders, 100+ pounds of different types of bird seed, a squirrel feeder, squirrel food (peanuts, corn, sunflower, etc.) a bag of dried corn-on-the-cobs, and a holder for the corn cobs for the squirrels. I had them all placed out so nicely on my patio, and everyone got along. I fed all my birdies and squirrels through the Winter so I knew they wouldn't have to hibernate or starve to death. I even gave the squirrels names! My squirrel army consisted of Lester, Igor (pronounced "Eye-Gore", like in "Young Frankenstein"), and Biggie Smalls. I added Ollie Williams (named after the "It's gonna rain!" Weatherman from Family Guy) to the army this spring when I first saw him come around. I have a few more babies this fall, but I have yet to name them. I just call them all "Tiny".

ANYWAYS, I have started having problems with them this year. No matter how much "squirrel mix" I put out for them, they think the bird food is better. I mix the squirrel stuff FROM the bird food! They have chewed through the wires holding up some of my feeders, too. I found them crashed onto the porch. Nice sight to wake up to, eh?

The straw that broke the camels back, however, just started a month or so ago. I store the bird feed in a large, thick, plastic garbage can that sits out on the patio. The little buggers chewed through the stupid thing and go inside and eat the seed from the bags. They eat all the darn sunflower seeds! I tried rubbing hot-pepper sauce all over the edges where they were chewing, but they were not deterred by this. I rubbed fresh HABANERO pepper all over it. I didn't have any luck with that, either. 

This is the outcome... 



Can you see all the holes along the sides? This is the inside of the lid from the seed container. The only hole that is supposed to be there is the long, smooth one up top. That's for the handle. 

Here is my solution:




Here's the tale of my "adventures" while dealing with this today. I went outside to fix the lid, finally. I have been at home all day, so I am just wearing purple pajama bottoms (with Happy Bunny!) and a black tank top. I just did my toe-nails, though, so they looked fabulous! I just got out of the shower. My hair is up in a towel. I look like a nutcase. 

I went and opened the container. A very-surprised squirrel rocket-launches himself out of the container and up the side of my patio. He falls, lands at my feet, crawls up my pants-leg a bit before jumping off and slamming headfirst into the metal fence posts and falling to the ground. Don't worry, he was OK... I think... He ran away. So, here I am, outside and dressed like a crazy-person, yelling and making hissing noises at the squirrels to keep them away long enough to fix the lid. I took the duct tape and patched up the inside of the lid. Then I POURED cayenne pepper powder onto the tape from the TOP of the lid (so it gets stuck on the sticky-side of the tape). After that, I put duct tape on the outside of the lid to seal the pepper powder inside. I hope this works...

Here's the finished product (ghetto, I know...) The orange powder is all the cayenne pepper... It got EVERYWHERE. I was choking on the stuff (I love how wind just NEVER goes the right way when you need it to).




One unhappy customer.




My neighbors are probably going to call the cops and try to have me institutionalized. :hyper:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Oct 27, 2008)

*cue harry hill tune* "RO's :humour: of the weeeeeeeek!" 



and if it dosent work? :whistling


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> *cue harry hill tune* "RO's :humour: of the weeeeeeeek!"
> and if it dosent work? :whistling


... I have a .22 ...ullhair: ... just kidding! 

The next step would be to NOT go outside dressed like a trailer-park treasure that you would see on COPS, and then use pure Capsaicin powder (instead of just Cayenne) if I can find it (doubt it). Capsaicin is water-resistant compound that is found in chili peppers. It is what makes certain peppers so "hot". Cayennes may be considered spicy to some people, but they are only 30-50 thousand Scoville Units. Scoville Units are the "ranking system" for how hot a pepper is. A Habanero is between 200-300 thousand units. Pure Capsaicin is 15-16 *MILLION* units. 

I've put ground Cayenne powder into bird seed before, and it worked for awhile. The wonderful thing about Capsaicin is, it only affects pain receptors in mucous membranes, so birds don't get their mouths burned because they lack saliva. If the Capsaicin is strong enough, though, it can "burn" any skin. I've been mincing Habanerobefore and had it get in contact with skin under my wrist. That really stung! Habanero's are so strong, they make you choke if you are just chopping them!

I don't even know if it is legal to get pure Capsaicin. It's stronger than "standard" pepper-spray in the U.S., so I really don't think it would be. 

Does anyone know what the "hottest" powder I can get? Cayenne isn't that spicy... Other than inhaling it when the wind blew it back up my nose, I can eat a Cayenne pepper with no problems. I cook with Habaneros on a regular basis...

In case some people are wondering how "hot" some of these peppers are, a Jalapeno pepper is a wimpy 2,500 to 10,000 units. My cooking can destroy your colon :nurse:


----------



## furryface (Oct 27, 2008)

Vaseline!!!!!

smear it all over the can....then they can't climb...and it will help the pepper stick


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've heard of that before, but I wouldn't want to do it. I don't want to use Vaseline because it can be harmful to the squirrels. It gets matted in their fur and prevents it from trapping heat. They can actually freeze to death from it. Since it is getting colder, I don't want them to freeze  I like my squirrels, and I just want them to knock off their naughty behavior. I think burning their little mouths is a temporary shock. I hope it is enough to deter them... 

They don't climb up the can, either. They jump from the porch railing onto the lid. Even if I did the Vaseline thing, it wouldn't work, unfortunately. 

Thank you for the advice, though!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 27, 2008)

THey make this stuff that they use for horses - keeps them from chewing...... 

I've put hot hot hot sauce on a stall to keep a horse from cribbing and it worked..... then our horse, Pokie, decided she _likes_ hot sauce! Yummy....... she started licking the stall LOL! At least she didn't crib!

Have you tried amonia?

Or get a metal can for the seed!

Are you sure it's the squirrels? Mice, opossum, coons will all go for bird seed.


----------



## JimD (Oct 28, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Or get a metal can for the seed!


:yeahthat:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Oct 28, 2008)

lmao!! I would go with BBB's suggestion of a metal bin for the bird seed or make a hardware cloth case for it.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 28, 2008)

I know it's just the squirrels. I can sit on my couch, enjoy a soda, and watch the little buggers crawl inside. Before we taped up the can, we even could sneak outside and shake the can a little bit (with the squirrel still inside). We're jerks. I would try the metal tin, but I wanted something with a latch because of our nuclear raccoon population (they are too big to be normal raccoons). My cousin lives within a mile of here and said to avoid metal cans because of the raccoons, too. They liked to flip them over, burrow inside, eat to their heart's content, then sleep in the garbage and scare the ever-living-crap out of my cousin or the garbage guys. One garbage guy reached into the can without looking to grab the bag and wound up with a raccoon "attached" to his work glove. Yeah... Waukesha wildlife SUCKS! 

The opossums around here seem to like "Fancy Feast" the best lol They wouldn't even TOUCH Roundy's brand cat food (what is that telling you?)

I have also resorted to shooting the squirrels with a wrist rocket. We use bits of cereal as "ammo" so it doesn't hurt them, but still gets our message across. We have pans of food outside for the squirrels, so we just shoot them when they are where they aren't supposed to be. So far, no attempts to get in the seed can!


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 28, 2008)

we have squirrels _everywhere_! we don't exactly love them; mom went looking for squirrel traps/poison and was informed that you're not supposed to do that(i told her to just get some of the rat poison, but she didn't):rollseyes

cyan(sp?) pepper didn't work for us, though. i hate those little buggers......ssd:

:rant:

:whistling


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 28, 2008)

*:laugh:God, I love the people from this board! *

**ammo hits the target and feeds them in one shot!**

*I'm picturing the squirrels figuring out the ammo, then standing with mouth open, thinking..... I hope it's cap'n crunch today! *

*kherrmann3 wrote: *



> I have also resorted to shooting the squirrels with a wrist rocket. We use bits of *cereal as "ammo*" so it doesn't hurt them, but still gets our message across. We have pans of food outside for the squirrels, so we just shoot them when they are where they aren't supposed to be. So far, no attempts to get in the seed can!


----------



## kirst3buns (Oct 28, 2008)

I've read through all and am sitting here giggling.  My office mates probably are wondering what's up. 

My sister had a similar problem because she also stores her seed on her patio. She got a metal wardrobe type storage locker from somewhere fairly cheap (might have even been curb shopping) and stores her seed in plastic bins inside the metal locker. Kinda like Fort Knox for bird seed!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 28, 2008)

Haha! Will told me that there were five squirrels on the patio this afternoon and NONE OF THEM WERE ON THE SEED CAN! 

Mwahahaha! I win! ... for now...


----------



## furryface (Oct 28, 2008)

add "spikes" to the top!

if there are pointy things to land on...they won't want to jump on top!


----------



## JimD (Oct 29, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *I'm picturing the squirrels figuring out the ammo, then standing with mouth open, thinking..... I hope it's cap'n crunch today! *



"HEY GUYS !!! They got Froot Loops for us today!!!"

:laugh:

I've got TOO many funny squirrel stories.
They love to crawl inside our Jack-O-Lanterns....real funny when they get their tail sticking out the nose hole or such.

We've had problems with the racoons, too. 
Bungee cords work very well at keeping the lids on the trash cans


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 29, 2008)

Squirrels are the comedians of the forest second to coons I think!

I can see those tails and noses sticking out of those pumpkins! hehe!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 4, 2008)

UGH! THEY DID IT AGAIN! 

I just stocked up on nearly $60 worth of bird seed and squirrel mix, put it all into the re-sealed can, and they chewed through the cayenne pepper again! UGH! I have their feeders completely full, too! Why would they want to climb all over and chew through the can, when they can just get it from the feeder?! 

I accidentally hit one of them with a broom. I smacked him clear off my porch! (He jumped out of the garbage can when I opened it, he startled me, and I jumped (I had the broom in my hands) and gave him a good whack). Poor fella, he shouldn't come back though... I'll get out the BIG BROOM.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Nov 4, 2008)

You should get a big bobble-head owl, one thats sensored and sounds like an owl and stick it on top of your seeds... with your seeds out of sight from the food you put out, so when they go looking for the seed it will scare the hell out of them lol... but i dont know if they are afraid ofowls? or you can stick the owl inside the seed can.. lol just using my imagination :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 4, 2008)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> You should get a big bobble-head owl, one thats sensored and sounds like an owl and stick it on top of your seeds... with your seeds out of sight from the food you put out, so when they go looking for the seed it will scare the hell out of them lol... but i dont know if they are afraid ofowls? or you can stick the owl inside the seed can.. lol just using my imagination :biggrin2:


Haha! That would probably scare the heck out of me! Knowing me, I'd forget it's there lol I want my birdies to come around, still. The only area I have for storage is on my porch. It's rectangular with only one "wall" open. There is a porch above us, so no open space there. The garbage can is in the corner, and all the feeders are hanging is the "open" area. 

I don't have anywhere to put the owl without scaring away my birdies


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 4, 2008)

I would advise metal cans too, we had the same problem here last year and using metal cans was the only way we could keep them out. Then of course we started having raccon problems, and I tell you what, those boogers are smart! My dad used a heavy rock on top of the can so they coudn't pry the lid off, and then he got to sit at the window and watch the raccoon figure out how to roll the rock off the can, LOL. 

We used to have one of those big bird feeders that lookes like a house, and was of course made of plastic. Well, the squirells got to where they would just lay on the long perch on either side of the feeder and just suck all the seed out, the birds couldn't even get to it at all. So one morning when one of the squirells was laying on the feeder, I stepped out the door really quietly, sneaked around and pinched his tail! That squirell went straight up and out, I think he made it to the nearest tree without ever touching the ground! He didn't even bother to scold me, LOL, just ran straight up the tree and disappeared.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi can you get something like this. I would think it wouldn't be that easy to chew through. And you can sit on it.

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hrmm... I like both of those ideas (metal can and box storage/bench). I just need to get the money together (being unemployed STINKS!).

I wonder if I can find a metal one that's big enough...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 4, 2008)

We keep our sheep feed and goat feed in metal cans in the shed. We get the cans at Tractor Supply. They have several sizes.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> We keep our sheep feed and goat feed in metal cans in the shed. We get the cans at Tractor Supply. They have several sizes.


How many critters do you have? I'm almost afraid to ask


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 4, 2008)

We're down to 1 sheep and 1 goat right now. The sheep is a pet - he's no longer able to be shown.

so.... 


1 sheep
1 goat
2 cats
2 dogs
2 horses
3 rabbits
We'll be getting lambs before long...... and maybe a kid.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 4, 2008)

Aww! I didn't know you had horses! *jealous* What kind of horses? 

I want a herd of fainting goats  I bet they would keep the squirrels away. I can see it now... little squirrel hops up onto porch, goat falls over *thud* Squirrel leaps of porch from the noise... 

Heh...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 4, 2008)

LOL! I love those fainting goats. 

You didn't know about the horses? I feel like I talk about them all the time! We have 2 quarter horses. Pokie is a red dun and Dakota is a chestnut. He's like a big puppy! He's my puppy horse! LOL!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> LOL! I love those fainting goats.
> 
> You didn't know about the horses? I feel like I talk about them all the time! We have 2 quarter horses. Pokie is a red dun and Dakota is a chestnut. He's like a big puppy! He's my puppy horse! LOL!


I love chestnut horses! Bays are my favorite, though  lol Gray dapple with black points, too 

I want a horse now  I'd love to see my apartment manager's face when I would ask about owning a horse here lol


----------



## pipwin (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm not sure what to suggest to keep them from chewing your storage containers, but I do have one recommendation as far as keeping the squirrels from eating the seed. Safflower seed is one that squirrels have been known to avoid if they have more desirable options for food. It also tends to be less desirable to birds like European Starlings and Grackles which typically hang around feeders often. Safflower is a favorite of cardinals and other birds like titmice and nuthatches will feed on it as well. So, that might be something you want to try in the future.

good luck


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 4, 2008)

*I love bays also! I want a mammoth mule tho! I want the kind that look like a castor bunny. LOL! *

*Pokie's zebra stripes on her legs are pretty darned cute tho! and her dorsal stripe!*

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > LOL! I love those fainting goats.
> ...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 4, 2008)

*pipwin wrote: *


> I'm not sure what to suggest to keep them from chewing your storage containers, but I do have one recommendation as far as keeping the squirrels from eating the seed. Safflower seed is one that squirrels have been known to avoid if they have more desirable options for food. It also tends to be less desirable to birds like European Starlings and Grackles which typically hang around feeders often. Safflower is a favorite of cardinals and other birds like titmice and nuthatches will feed on it as well. So, that might be something you want to try in the future.
> 
> good luck


Ugh! THAT'S what I forgot to get at the seed store! I was meaning to get safflower for that exact reason. Bleh. Now I have to go back... 

I don't mind starlings too much. They've never been much of a problem. We've shot all of our grackles with cereal bits.  I have a lot of chickadees, cardinals, and a nuthatch here and there. No titmice (giggles at name). I may be 21, but I'm still immature


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 4, 2008)

I bet you could get a Morgan into the apt...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 4, 2008)

Gimme a palomino pinto Chincoteague pony (Assateague, whatever).

I just slaughtered the spelling of those islands 

Misty version 2.0!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 5, 2008)

I saw a squirrel today and thought of you !!! LOL! I know they are driving you nuts but they are so darned cute! I love all the wild animals like that! Especially when they store all their nuts and stuff...... then go hunting it. I love watching them dig - trying to find what exactly they did with that wonderful stash! Then, when they find a good walnut - it's like "BINGO! Hit the jackpot!"

She needs a nice little (evil) mini-horse! LOL! They are mean little suckers sometimes!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I saw a squirrel today and thought of you !!!


I don't know if I should be proud or insulted by that lol 

I agree that they are adorable. That's why I started feeding them in the first place. It all started with a hanging spring that holds a corn cob. Then I got them their own "squirrel munch box". Now they eat everything lol. 

The squirrels and I have come to an agreement, though. I keep their feeders full (refilled twice/day) and they won't chew on my stuff. For now, it works. I need to go get more squirrel food, though. They mowed through 10# of squirrel mix already ...

:nerves1 My poor wallet... 

I think chipmunks are cuter than squirrels, though. I don't mind red squirrels, as they are tiny and cute, but chippies just have a HUGE awww-factor about them. I wish I got flying squirrels. That would be super-sweet!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 5, 2008)

This is what you need.. then you'd have dizzy squirrels! 

If they get on it - it spins! 

http://www.naturehills.com/images/productImages/Corn_Squirrel_Feeder.jpg


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 5, 2008)

Actually, you do have flying squirrels, but you don't see them because they are nocturnal, and shyer than "regular" squirrels, LOL. We have them here too, but I have only ever in my life seen one, and it was a baby that had fallen out of it's nest.

http://learningstore.uwex.edu/pdf/G3522.pdf


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, we have them here, but not _here._ They normally aren't in the areas where people are... I live in the city, so no flying squirrelies here. We occasionally get turkeys. My roommate's parents occasionally get flying squirrels (Nashotah, WI) by them. They own a bunch of farm land and live on a lake/swamp They get all the cool birds there, too. I saw a bunch of indigo buntings and orioles there. Jerks


----------



## furryface (Nov 5, 2008)

find somebody with a black walnut tree....you'll have all the rodent food you can handle! LOL

every rodent in the neighborhood comes to my yard during hardhat season! ( if you don't have it on, you WILL get beaned by a walnut!)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

*furryface wrote: *


> find somebody with a black walnut tree....you'll have all the rodent food you can handle! LOL
> 
> every rodent in the neighborhood comes to my yard during hardhat season! *( if you don't have it on, you WILL get beaned by a walnut!)*


I know that all too well! My roommate's parents... I should probably just start saying their names. They are Mary & Meredith. They are not lesbians (I have had to explain this one too many times lol). Meredith is a guy. ANYWAYS, they have a TON of black walnut trees by them. That's probably why they have all sorts of cool critters out there. 

When our roommate, Sean, was younger, his dad was mowing the lawn and he hit a black walnut that was hidden in the grass. The black walnut shot out of the lawnmower's side chute and gave Sean's older brother a black eye! No joke! They had to take him to the emergency room 

Their yard basically has a forest of MONSTROUS black walnut trees  Their house is in the middle lol


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 6, 2008)

*Thursday, 30-Oct-2008 --
Squirrel designer chooses Dance Fabric

*I first noticed the squirrel two nights ago when she jumped out of my potted plant as I reached to straighten the plant next to it (knocked over by said squirrel). Last night, my eye was immediately drawn to the plant because there was all this red fabric wrapped around it. Through a hole in the red, I could see brown fur. I tip-toed to the bathroom for a bath towel and then tip-toed back to the kitchen, where I flung the towel over the plant and quickly secured it underneath.
Holding plant and towel and moving squirrel against my chest, I went out through the garage, which door was still open, and set all down on the driveway. A streak of brown showed that the squirrel was safely returned to the oudoors as soon as I let go (although I broke the plastic pot due to my fear that my grip would not be strong enough to overcome the squirrel's attempt to get free before I got outside).

I lost a few more blinds in my living room due to punctures from claw marks on the second day of the unwanted house guest's stay, and she knocked over more stuff on to the floor in the kitchen (everything in the living room had already pretty much been knocked down Day One). I had some scarves from my dance group on the living room sofa, and that is what she used to make her nest in the potted plant. It took a lot of
work on her part to discover the scarves and move them all into the plant. 

I am going to put the scarves outside in the back in hopes that she will find them again and use them in her winter nest outdoors. 

Well, Dear Sister, that's the story of the squirrel in my house. I wouldn't have minded sharing the house with her if she would have been more careful of my living room blinds and knick-knacks, plus some other untidy habits that I need to clean up after.

*Report from tf's sis,*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 6, 2008)

OMG that is too funny! and it was truly your sister?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 6, 2008)

Bo B Bunny, I added this to k's thread b/c of your comment... I saw a squirrel today and thought of you.  

Yup, my older sis.

Just thought y'all would like to hear 'bout the scarf-shopper. This counters the neighbor at my parent's house who typically picks up his gun and shoots groundhogs in the garden, anything that moves. Much to my disappointment.

When my dad told me 'bout the squirrel on the phone, I STRESSED Hav-a-Hart trap, peanut butter on crackers, and nuts, ... and don't frighten, or stress the squirrel out. !! I freaked when my dad said he'd relocate the squirrel to their house. OMG, not near Arnie with the rifle!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 6, 2008)

Where do they live? People can use my apartment as a squirrel drop-zone if needed. I've given up on fighting with them lol As long as they have food, they are not a problem...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Give up on the squirrels...............

Berry Boo are you paying attention to the way they worked on this? :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 7, 2008)

:grumpy:

Here are some pictures of specific squirrels...

Biggie Smalls




Igor (pronounced EYE-GORE)




Three of them at work... One per feeder 




The money shot...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 7, 2008)

LOL!!! Look at that fat squirrel!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> LOL!!! Look at that fat squirrel!!


He's not fat, he's just Biggie Smalls! lol

He's the only squirrel I've ever seen with a triple chin


----------



## furryface (Nov 7, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> :grumpy:
> 
> Here are some pictures of specific squirrels...
> 
> ...



it's all over...she's named them! once you give a critter a name...its YOURS!


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 7, 2008)

I absolutely love squirrels!

My first real (I mean not just seeing them outside)encounter with a squirrel was when I was about 4... We went camping and for some reason a squirrel was throwing nuts at my father. My father being the mature man he is, decided to retaliate by -yep you guessed it- throwing nuts back at it. 

My second encounter was at the same age. By now, you know already that my father is a nutcase himself. Well we lived on the second floor by this big big tree. We had many squirrels but one of them was particularly friendly. One day it just popped into the house... My father gave him a nut and that was that. The next day however, the squirrel was jumping in the screen, waiting for us to open the door.

My father decided to have some fun and he made a trail of nuts all over the house. Yep... Then he opened the door and let the squirrel have some fun. We fed that squirrel and a few others until we moved about a year and a half later. 

I've been feeding the squirrels here myself but my landlord complained, saying the peanut shells were blocking the electric mower. Right... :grumpy:Ah well, not my house! The squirrel still taps on my window daily even though I haven't put anything out in weeks lol.

I'm sure they can be a pain for you, but at the same time, they are just so fun. Lol. I love the pics btw! Especially the last...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 7, 2008)

*furryface wrote:*


> it's all over...she's named them! once you give a critter a name...its YOURS!


 Haha! I have a whole HERD of named squirrels! 

I have...
- Biggie Smalls
- Lester
- Igor (look at his back in the pic.)
- Ollie
- Baby
- Tiny
- "That Guy" for the ones that don't have much of a distinguishing characteristic or are drifters 

I have been known to let a squirrel or two loose in our condo (up North, we have a timeshare). Yeah...

Can you get any other kind of feed for them? Shelled peanuts, perhaps? Mine like Crunchberries (cereal)


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 7, 2008)

Lol, I named ours Hammie, like in Over the Hedge


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 7, 2008)

*MissBinky wrote: *


> Lol, I named ours Hammie, like in Over the Hedge


Be careful not to leave and soda/energy drinks out 

I gave in and went and bought a 50# bag of corn. They better stop chewing on my bird seed  I also threw some old pita bread out there. It's a carb, they should like it


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 8, 2008)

*:laugh:*



*furryface wrote: *


> it's all over...she's named them! once you give a critter a name...its YOURS!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 8, 2008)

When high-speed Crunchberries fail, buy more squirrel feed.

:grumpy:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 8, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *:laugh:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She will move away and have a pack of squirrels following her.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh, God. I really hope not! lol

I have artistic squirrels, though  Feast your eyes on THIS!





The yellow is the corn, and the black is the black oil sunflower seeds. I know that the "funnel shape" was only created because the hole for the food to fall through is in the middle of the acrylic plate, but I was still amused by this  It's purdy.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 14, 2008)

*




kherrmann3 *

**

*wrote: *


> When high-speed Crunchberries fail, buy more squirrel feed.
> 
> :grumpy:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Haha! Nice one, Bo B! 

Squirrels still make me giggle... Even as they give me headaches


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Nov 14, 2008)

Bo B Bunny wrote:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:laugh::laugh: OMG, I fell of my chair laughing at this, hit my head off of the door frame and still couldnt stop laughing at this, my brother was giving my the strangest looks from across the hall way  
:laugh:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Ahh, you have to love those laughing fits. You always get extra points for weird looks, falling AND accidentally bumping yourself around! Looks like you had a note-worthy laugh!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 14, 2008)

LOL I thought he was kinda cute!

I want to go to Lafayette Indiana where Purdue University is so I can see all the squirrels there! They're everywhere!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 15, 2008)

Come to my porch. They're everywhere... :grumpy:

Soo... anyone have any suggestions on where I could get metal mesh for the top of the can? I can't afford a new plastic trash bin (I am having a hard time finding a metal one), and I don't want to buy a ton of things to put the feed in. I buy the feed in 20# or more bags. The squirrel-corn alone is 50#. I don't even want to know what the whole bin weighs. SO, I just want to get some metal mesh to make a barrier around the can. Then I can make a lid-type-thingymajigger for the top of the barrier. 

So, where to buy metal mesh? Wal*Mart didn't have it


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 15, 2008)

Do you have a farm and feed? or try a home improvements store?

There is all sorts of hardware cloth, chicken wire, lightweight metal fencing.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 15, 2008)

No Farm & Feed. We have Farm & Fleet, Menards, Home Depot... etc. Would those have it? I'm too lazy to call lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 15, 2008)

Farm and Fleet is a Farm and feed store  Try there!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 16, 2008)

I bought chicken-wire!

Probably a curse-filled post will be here tomorrow :biggrin2:


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 17, 2008)

LMBO

I'll be waiting with my skittles and soda


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 17, 2008)

How about Mentos and Diet Coke? lol

I haven't played with the chicken wire yet, aside from stepping on it and getting the edges stuck in my foot. Hooray, I got my tetanus shot in 2006! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 17, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> How about Mentos and Diet Coke? lol


opcorn2That's fun to watch also!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 17, 2008)

The squirrels don't mind the "Pledge" I spray on the lid/duct tape anymore. You know, the wood polish stuff? I've been using that as a deterrent, but they don't seem to mind it anymore! Plus, it's snowing, and I am NOT putting up chicken wire in the snow. :grumpy:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 19, 2008)

Here are my squirrels being "creative" with their squirrel-munch-box.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 19, 2008)

That's so cute. I wanted to put one of those up but I have a real Idiot of a neighbour who complained about me feeding them peanuts. He actually traps them too it really peeves me off. I did tell him that it's against the law here. Don't know if he listened though.

What I did instead of giving them peanuts in the shell, I now buy just the regular peanuts that aren't in the shell and put them out. I love watching the birds and squirrels eating them. I also put out bread for them they love it. Actually one of my other neighbours brings me her old bread to give them.

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 19, 2008)

The squirrels here go crazy for corn (you know, the animal feed kind?). It doesn't leave much of a mess if they don't knock it on the ground lol


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 19, 2008)

Where do you buy the corn from? I'd like to get some for by squirrels.

Susan


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 19, 2008)

They are free and Entertaining if you know how to "treat" them. One Xmas our family was gathered in the L.Rm and two squirrels frolicked about the car tire at the top of the drive. 'Twas my son's car I believe. So cute, 2 happy-go-lucky furrballs rolling and playing together in the crisp Wisconsin air. Made me glad to see that part of nature on Christmas Day.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL! I love the foot against the glass!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 20, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Where do you buy the corn from? I'd like to get some for by squirrels.
> 
> Susan


You can get any old corn from the feed/farm stores. Around here, I get mine at "Stein's Garden Center" and "Farm and Fleet". Any place that would sell wild bird/wild animal (or even farm animals, for that matter) should have the corn. It's labeled "animal feed" a lot, too. You could call around to places that carry horse stuff, they could probably point you in the right direction.

I get cobs of corn, too. I put them in a little wire spring that hangs from my porch. It's entertaining, to say the least. They also make the "squirrel bungee" which is a food block for squirrels and is attached to a bungee cord. You hang about a foot or so off the ground. They have to jump onto it and eat (and they bounce!) 

There are SOOO many cool squirrel feeders (for our amusement)!


----------

